# Maine Land for Sale



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

We have decided to put part of our 28 acre homestead up for sale. We are selling 6.29 acres of some really nice, private land. It is located in Saint Albans Maine on a private dirt road with electricity at the road. Wireless Internet and satellite TV are also available.

The link below will bring you to pictures, price and who to contact.

Owner financing with 50% down!

Land For Sale


----------

